# solar / 12v photoelectric switch



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I have a new 5volt solar panel that I would love to hook up to a battery and a 12 volt RV light that could light my remote chicken house. Where can I get a photoelectric switch to turn it off during the daytime so the batteries can charge??


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's a switch but ya gotta build it..  (You won't need the 110 volt power supply)

http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=MK125

Do you mean 5 watt instead of 5 volt on the panel? What type of RV light do you have? Do you plan for the light to operate all night long?

Here's another option if you don't need a bunch of light..

http://heartlandamerica.com/browse/...3D5-5087-4C81-9A25-9F40DE50AA09&BC=S&DL=SEH11

I have the 100 L.E.D. set running down the middle of my house. They provide plenty of light to navigate.. (So not to step on the dog..  )


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

YuccaFlats...
This is the timer/switch I use to control the LED lighting in my hen house. It allows you to set up several sequences and it is battery operated. Also has manual over-ride to allow it to be used as a on/off switch in addition to a timeclock.
http://www.westsidewholesale.com/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&pid=972266&CATEGORY=371&back=16 
or
http://www.westsidewholesale.com/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&pid=971077&CATEGORY=371&back=32
They sell these at Home Depot too!


----------



## wy0mn (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool 12vman!
I didn't know Ramsey had those. I've made many of their QRP radio receivers/transmitters, antenna switches, & oscillators.
If I can manage it with all my thumbs... anyone can.
Lex


----------

